# Indoor family Christmas photoshoot?



## ababysean (Nov 27, 2010)

YIKES!
I am used to shooting outdoors.
I just agreed to take a photo of a family in their home, since she has a newborn and doesnt want to go to the park in the cold (i'm in florida, it is low 60's, but anyways) I'm not sure exactly how to do this.
I have a SB-600 and a cheapie radio trigger and an umbrella.
YIKES! again
any suggestions or tips?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Practice. 

What is the composition/style idea? Have you been to the location yet???


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 27, 2010)

I must have posted this about 3-4 times already in thread similar to this so if anyone is tired of it, I'm sorry lol.





 This was at 1/10 shutter speed on a tri pod. Indoor shots are doable without a flash, I just had to shot A LOT to get a shot where no one moved even a little. With your flash you could just bounce it and get nice even lighting. Or if you want to do off camera lighting and have time you could order the impact 60" umbrella from BH for $30. A lot of people will say that it's too big for a sb600, but regardless it will still throw a big soft light.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 27, 2010)

it is tomorrow, I have a 43" umbrella.

I think I'm just going to try to bounce my flash.
3 young boys (under 3) blah.
We will see what happens.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 27, 2010)

Is that you?  lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok so take the umbrella and the light and see how it goes. I wish for you a sunny and warm day so that you can get outside and manage a fast shutter for any of little ones that wiggle.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 27, 2010)

I just did this on Thursday.  What a nightmare!  They told me they wanted some Christmas card shots.  OK, fine.  In front of the bushes outside?  Oh no, it's too cold.  OK, I'll make a space inside.  No one was cooperative.  They made it into a big joke.  I think I got _maybe_ 4 usable pictures.  Here I was thinking they wanted a nice picture for Christmas cards...

Make sure that the family actually wants legitimate pictures or you're just wasting your time.  That's my advice.

Here's a couple of the ones I think turned out OK.  I was using an old Vivitar flash that I have no idea how to use...

Aunt and baby cousin (look at the camera!!!!)





Candid of my bro.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 27, 2010)

ababysean said:


> it is tomorrow, I have a 43" umbrella.
> 
> I think I'm just going to try to bounce my flash.
> 3 young boys (under 3) blah.
> We will see what happens.



Set everything up using the parents only.  Then, when you get your lighting and camera set- bring in the young ones and spray and pray.

Bring a piece of white poster board to use as a bounce fill.

Don't go any lower than f/5.6 or DOF is going to be a huge issue.







p!nK


----------



## reznap (Nov 27, 2010)

If they're standing in front of a window or there is a TV near them, beware that you'll see some obvious flash glare on the television and the reflection of the softbox/umbrella in the windows..

I learned that one the hard way


----------



## Geaux (Nov 27, 2010)

Couldn't you just bounce it off their ceiling and use it on camera?  I've noticed if you angle it 45 degrees behind you, it lights the subjects well.


----------



## sobolik (Nov 27, 2010)

ababysean said:


> YIKES!
> I am used to shooting outdoors.
> I just agreed to take a photo of a family in their home, since she has a newborn and doesnt want to go to the park in the cold (i'm in florida, it is low 60's, but anyways) I'm not sure exactly how to do this.
> I have a SB-600 and a cheapie radio trigger and an umbrella.
> ...





"I have a SB-600 and a cheapie radio trigger and an umbrella."

Leave them at home and just use a bounce flash and camera. Diffused light indoors is less troublesome than out door light. I shoot outdoors all the time and never obsess over reinventing the universe. i,e, reinventing light.  Likewise I don't obsess over it indoors. It's not that complicated. Use bounce flash. And then PP them after.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

sobolik said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> > YIKES!
> ...



You should post some examples of your work.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 27, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sobolik said:
> 
> 
> > ababysean said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Yeah, that's bad advice.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 27, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > sobolik said:
> ...



Sorry, I used up my "Thanks" for the day.


----------



## phiya (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want pretty even lighting your SB-600 can perform well bounced off of the ceiling.  If you want to balance light from a window, or create a more dramatic (not so even) effect, you can get it off camera and use that umbrella for softening as needed.  I find that indoors a flash bounced off a relatively even and not extremely high ceiling creates fairly pleasing light.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 28, 2010)

oh the ceilings are 12 foot tall and the walls are blood red!  effing hell.
Why did I even agree to this?

oh and their house is not large at all, maybe 1000 sq foot.  grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

so this was a bigger disaster then I thought.
Her house was NOT well suited for photos AT.ALL.

We tried outside but all I saw were the rooftops and neighbors pool ladders over the fence, along with some power lines and other crap.

It was bad.

Then the kids started going NUTS!  lol
I'm used to kids, usually I can get a few good pictures even if the kid is going crazy.  But now I also had the background issue to deal with, poor lighting, and clutter everywhere.

blah.  enjoy the laugh.

I tried to save a few by putting them together and sort of making a Christmas card out of a few photos...







This is after a 20 minute meltdown.





and the only one that could LISTEN was the oldest boy.  What part of "Mom, Dad, just look up and smile, let me handle the kids" is not clear???  Every picture either mom or dad was trying to correct a child.  That is MY job.  I tell them this.  Just look at me and smile until I tell you not to!  lol






this is the best one.  sigh











this was the look. in 99% of the pictures.










come on kid, give me something!






and why are they all in black and white?  see that table?  it is RED, and reflective.  color casts like a #@%  oh and their walls, painted DARK RED NEON... WTF??  I could not get away from the RED!


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 29, 2010)

oh you poor girl...:hug::
I know what you mean...asking people just to look at you while you get everyone else on the same page...for me it's the damn kids..they are always looking at each other to make sure everyone else is smiling...I want to patent a new pill...like a non narcotic xanax and I want to call it "SITTHEHELLSTILLYALITTLE****" and market it to photographers to add to sippy cups. wanna buy some?
lol


----------



## Geaux (Nov 29, 2010)

For the situation, I think you did REALLY well.  Most of them are overexposed, but I've noticed that's your style after some posts of yours.

I'm sure the parents will be happy with them


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> I must have posted this about 3-4 times already in thread similar to this so if anyone is tired of it, I'm sorry lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This one is soft


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> oh the ceilings are 12 foot tall and the walls are blood red!  effing hell.
> Why did I even agree to this?
> 
> oh and their house is not large at all, maybe 1000 sq foot.  grrrrrrrrrrr!




If your charging you should know straight away how to shoot it


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

I did charge, but I usually shoot outside.  I was not even going to agree to shooting in her house, but she gave me a guilt trip about how it is cold and she has the baby, blah blah blah.....
I worked with what I had, but I'm not agreeing to shooting in a situation like this ever again.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> I did charge, but I usually shoot outside. I was not even going to agree to shooting in her house, but she gave me a guilt trip about how it is cold and she has the baby, blah blah blah.....
> I worked with what I had, but I'm not agreeing to shooting in a situation like this ever again.


  did you ever end up taking any of them indoors? or are the ones with the brick wall indoors? they look outdoors


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey man I know how you feel and have been there before. Looks like you might have been able to get enough good shots to make them happy. I have also started realizing that people who aren't willing to make much effort in helping you may not necessarily be too picky with the end results of the pics. They are usually happy with a few usable pictures of the whole fam that they would not have been able to get on their own. Glad you got that behind you... now back to shooting outside in your comfort zone!


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

none inside, well one.





The inside of the house was horrible.  Not dirty, but not clean and there was junk everywhere.  The walls were MIRRORED! so really almost anywhere I stood you'd be able to see me in the photo.... lol


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> none inside, well one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh no!!!
didn't mirrored walls go out in the 80's? lol
that really stinks...but for what you got they look ok, I know by seeing your previous posts that this wasnt your best...no offense...but you were clearly stressed about it too, tell them to put layers on and go outside. lol


----------



## mrpink (Nov 29, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I'm sure the parents will be happy with them



Really?

Not bashing your work here ababy, I know what this type of situation is like.

But... really?







p!nK


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

I wouldn't charge for them


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

what?  you wouldnt?
I drove 40+ mins out of my way, took time away from my family (husband just got back from Afghanistan after a year deployment on Tuesday) because she BEGGED me to get pictures for her family.
After I told her that I would suggest going to a local  park, with pleasing backgrounds and places for kids to run free, she begged me to shoot them in her yard, which I was told was free and clear of distractions... um no.

If she doesnt want/like them, I won't get anything, but if she wants to use them, I am charging a very LOW fee of 5 dollars per digital file, with reproduction rights up to 8*10.  FIVE BUCKS.  

If she wants prints the pricing is as follows
4*6  3 bux
5*7   3.50
8*10   5.00

so while I did not charge a session fee, or creative fee, I sure as hell am going to charge if she thinks they are good enough for her to print/use for christmas cards.

I could have went without this experience.  

I've changed my prices to as follows, if I ask you (newborns I'm asking for now) equals free, if you contact me, equals charge.  And as you can see I'm charging basically NOTHING....


----------



## Benjhouston (Nov 29, 2010)

Your price sounds right to me. And I sure hope she buys them because some would look just right for christmas cards or wall photos.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 29, 2010)

Crystal.. you had a family picture, small house, cropped sensor+50mm.  That will certainly limit you doing any group photo because you are pretty zoomed in.  You must convince them to go to a park.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

Those prices won't even cover petrol, when i'm helping out another tog shooting sport it's £100 minimum 30 miles radius, I'm doing a dog studio shoot 30 Dogs 3 hours work printing on site should be good earner £8 for mounted 8X6


----------



## mrpink (Nov 29, 2010)

Benjhouston said:


> And I sure hope she buys them because some would look just right for christmas cards or wall photos.



again..... really?







p!nK


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 29, 2010)

Crystal, you charge way too low especially if you didnt charge a session fee!  So you are telling me they could buy 5 digital photos for $25?  Theoratically thats what may happen, they buy 5 digital files, then they go to shutterfly and print whatever size they want.  I am not sure how you can limit the reproduction size?

I am on the same boat. I am still actively building my portfolio.  I charge people $125 and I give them 30-50 high res files.  That is still way too low but I am OK with it for now.  At least I am guaranteed $125 while your pricing can vary from $5 to hundreds of dollar (i doubt they would buy a lot of files).  Eventually I will charge session fee + prints but I am not there yet.



ababysean said:


> If she doesnt want/like them, I won't get anything, but if she wants to use them, I am charging a very LOW fee of 5 dollars per digital file, with reproduction rights up to 8*10. FIVE BUCKS.
> 
> If she wants prints the pricing is as follows
> 4*6 3 bux
> ...


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Crystal.. you had a family picture, small house, cropped sensor+50mm.  That will certainly limit you doing any group photo because you are pretty zoomed in.  You must convince them to go to a park.




yeppers!  I 100% agree!  I wasn't using my 50mm, was I?  crap if I was, I thought I had my 35mm on that baby....

Lesson learned, again, I need assertiveness training, I am too easily influenced and agree to stuff even though I know it is not going to turn out well.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 29, 2010)

oops.. my bad.. i thought you had 50mm.  But doest matter what lens, it will still look like crap probably in an average american family house.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Crystal.. you had a family picture, small house, cropped sensor+50mm.  That will certainly limit you doing any group photo because you are pretty zoomed in.  You must convince them to go to a park.
> ...




With your husband being away for a year you should have said no on the spot


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

but gary, you are probably way more experienced then I?
I plan to charge more when I get more experience.

and yes, usually it is 20 dollars for a digital file.  I size the files before I upload them to print max 8*10.  There is no way to really restrict it, but I just let them know, up to 8*10.... and then I say if you want to print larger, then I want it from a pro lab and professionally mounted, blah blah blah....

But really, I find the market just wants to the digital file, so I'm trying to push more digital files, and they can download these files straight from the website, so there is no time or effort on my part after upload.

If you give someone 50 pictures, you are only charging 2.50 per file.  I understand what you are saying about the guarantee 125 bux, but even for me, I could not imagine paying 125 dollars for photos, but I could do 25 or 50.

The higher priced clients are just not my target at this time.  I'm moving my way up from FREE to barely charging, but it takes time to build confidence and skill.  I think I'm better then free, but no where near pro.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> yeppers!  I 100% agree!  I wasn't using my 50mm, was I?  crap if I was, I thought I had my 35mm on that baby....



You... don't... know... which... lens... you... had... on... the... camera?

Assertiveness training just dropped down on your "To Do List".






p!nK


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

no, not in my house, I have a nicely decorated fire place that I plan on using to take pictures when I get back from vacation, she said she had a fireplace decorated, I did not realize she meant decorated with MIRRORS!  lol

I was watching that free online child photography seminar and the photog said she often went to peoples houses,moved furniture, blah blah blah but I also have to remember her target client is paying THOUSANDS of dollars for her (she said she charges 1350 for a 10*10 photo book, 10 pages) and they have homes that reflect the ability to pay thousands of dollars for portraits, I'm going into enlisted military families homes, they are average houses....  not on acres of land and usually less then 1500 sq ft.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

I had my 35mm.
I was sure of it.
But then he mentioned I had my 50mm.  I didn't think I did.  
I have both lens.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

gsgary said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



what?  are you serious?  I've been a single mom, with the kids, 24/7.  Excuse me for wanting to get away and have some me time!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> but gary, you are probably way more experienced then I?
> I plan to charge more when I get more experience.
> 
> and yes, usually it is 20 dollars for a digital file.  I size the files before I upload them to print max 8*10.  There is no way to really restrict it, but I just let them know, up to 8*10.... and then I say if you want to print larger, then I want it from a pro lab and professionally mounted, blah blah blah....
> ...




I hope so, but if my partner had been away for a year i wouldn't be going anywhere taking photos for any amount of money


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

what?  
LOL
have you ever been in that situation?
where you were the sole caregiver of 3 small children for over a year?
seriously?
I needed a break as much as the kids needed to spend some time with their dad,
He took them to see Harry Potter 7, I went to shoot a family.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 29, 2010)

This is why I am focusing on weddings.


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm shooting my 2nd wedding Dec. 18th.
I think I told you what I was charging, I am not comfortable saying it here, lets just say real real low. 
And I'm driving 3 hours and staying in a hotel..... ZOMG! I'm leaving the hubs at home with 3 kids and he has not even been back a month  :lmao:
What horror!

I am so grateful my husband is such a wonderful man, who understands what I've been doing this past year, alone.  and gives me opportunity to pursue my passion, and not to be at his side every second.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> what?
> LOL
> have you ever been in that situation?
> where you were the sole caregiver of 3 small children for over a year?
> ...



Im married to a farmer so I understand this 100%. But I am agreeing with Schwetty here you need to up your prices just a bit. I've seen your work and while this doesnt reflect your usual standard your time is still valuable. Maybe this was just an off day. Everyone is entitled to them. :hugs:


----------



## ababysean (Nov 29, 2010)

this is a damned if you do, damned if you dont situation. Pricing is so touchy.
I hear I'm not good enough, I wouldnt pay for your @#% work, it sucks, but then I say I don't charge or charge too little and I hear, oh you need to charge more, you are selling yourself short.... haha

so what is it?  I either am not good enough to charge or I am?

and apparently those that are booking me are seeing my work before they do so and they know my fee and rate schedule, so obviously I am worth 5 bux.... 

I am going to up my prices in the new year, but for now, I feel comfy being priced this low, I feel I am not taking away from the serious pros, because my clients are not in the market for pros rates, and at the same time, I'm not giving away my time/effort for nothing.

and hugs to your farmer hubby.

I'm not sure if he is in a warzone and can not call/email/communicate by for like 4 minutes a week after standing in line for 3 hours, but either way it is hard to be alone with kids....
Us women rock!

oh I'm getting ready to leave tomorrow for a week alone (we have a rental property several states away) so I'm going to do a tenant turnover, move/out/in we do not use a realtor, and the hubs is staying here with the kids for a week.

It really ticks me off that another poster was saying anything about my love/marriage when obviously he has no idea how life can be in MY SHOES>


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh enjoy your week away. Take some time to just relax with a nice glass of vino.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 29, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the parents will be happy with them
> ...



Yes, really.  While they are not technically sound, parents with shots of anything with their children in them go nuts.  I've seen parents buy and pay top dollar for shots way worse than this.

P!nk, you've been on a roll lately.  I've noticed a negative tone in almost all of your posts lately.  Having a rough week/month?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 29, 2010)

Geaux said:


> P!nk, you've been on a roll lately.


 Yeah...... I've noticed that as well.





















































Thanks P!nk.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 29, 2010)

Geaux said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux said:
> ...





kundalini said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > P!nk, you've been on a roll lately.
> ...




Sorry.  Photos are great.



































Your welcome.






p!nK


----------



## Geaux (Nov 29, 2010)

lol.  It's not what I meant.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 29, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> I must have posted this about 3-4 times already in thread similar to this so if anyone is tired of it, I'm sorry lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must point out that this photo would have been beter with a little fill flash to lessen the harshness of the shadows on the faces.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 29, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> I must point out that this photo would have been beter with a little fill flash to lessen the harshness of the shadows on the faces.


 I'd like to add that 1/10s is a bit much to ask a group of people to stand motionless.  Add a fill flash and at 1/200s youre done and dusted.


----------



## vtf (Nov 29, 2010)

ababysean said:


> this is a damned if you do, damned if you dont situation. Pricing is so touchy.
> I hear I'm not good enough, I wouldnt pay for your @#% work, it sucks, but then I say I don't charge or charge too little and I hear, oh you need to charge more, you are selling yourself short.... haha
> 
> so what is it? I either am not good enough to charge or I am?
> ...


----------

